

I renamed my blog taco.computer - Elof
http://taco.computer

======
krapp
I support this because I like tacos and I like computers.

------
Elof
Let's all start the .computer movement! If you get one share it with me and I
will start a list of .computer internet places.

~~~
bdpuk
Like a webring?

~~~
Elof
Yeah, something like a webring... shit ok exactly a webring, let's make a
.computer webring.

